# Router Choice : W/L or wired ?!



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

one of my colleagues has got a cable-net connection at home. he has got two computers. one of them is already connected to the network through ethernet. now he wants the other computer too to be on network. he, as well as i, both are thinking whether going wireless would be a better (and viable) option, or wired ?! could anyone please suggest. his budget is ~1k, stretchable to ~1.3k. my choices for the time being are one of these :

WIRELESS :

1. Buy D-Link Wireless N 150 Router (DIR-524) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews  (coupon available)

2. Buy Belkin F7D1301Zb Basic Router (N150) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews (coupon available)

3. Belkin Basic Wireless N150 Router - 3 yrs Wty | eBay (coupon available) ---- is it the same as above ?!

4. Wireless Router G Linksys by CISCO WRT54GH 1Yr Warranty | eBay (would 'G' be recommended ?!)

5. DLink DIR 300 Wireless WiFi Router - Best Buy @ INR 800 | eBay

6. Perfect ADSL2 WIRELESS MODEM + ROUTER - BEETEL 450TC1 | eBay


WIRED :

Buy D-Link ADSL 2+ Ethernet / USB Combo Router (DSL-2520U) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



Please do recommend would going for wi-fi be a better option ?! that would i guess make the choice more easy.

thanks


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

I am using Belkin N150 . Works fine , Set up was easy and giving good range ! 

I would suggest that !


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am also using Belkin N150. It is cheap and good, wireless range may not impress you though.

BTW all wireless routers have option to plug-in cables too.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I am using Belkin N150 . Works fine , Set up was easy and giving good range !
> 
> I would suggest that !



thanks for that ! point noted..let me wait for a tad more suggestions for linksys and d-link....

and yeah, repped 



gagan007 said:


> I am also using Belkin N150. It is cheap and good, wireless range may not impress you though.
> 
> BTW all wireless routers have option to plug-in cables too.



hmm....thanks ! any idea how does the dlink DIR-524 (1st link) fare in comparison to that ?!


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

One of my friends has the DLink router (link of which you have shared). I have not seen any striking difference between them, even in case of range.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

Most of these routers are the same . You can probably go for which is cheap .

Thanks for the Rep


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

ok that will be it then i think...the cheaper the good....thanks a lot vicky and gagan 

ohh yes, any idea about buffalo airstation ? getting it for 1099/-...never heard any feedback on it.

Peripherals : Buffalo WCR GN AirStation @ 1099/- - Page 6


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

I have never heared of it !


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

No one has heard about it in India because it is not popular and availability is also a factor...I have read that these products are good. But personally I would say why take chances. Hardware are mostly unreliable, if something goes bad you need to make a lot of effort for Buffalo products while with D-Link and Belkin it should be relatively easier.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

ok....thanks for that ! dlink/belkin would be the choice then....thanks a lot !


----------



## jagdish (Sep 17, 2011)

go for Belkin F7D1301Zb Basic Router (N150) its cute one and better build quality.


----------

